

Is iPhone 5 the most defective phone ever? - mariuz
https://plus.google.com/u/0/106033815554310116556/posts/KgpQr5ebmim

======
brackin
How can anyone up-vote this? No argument or facts, just a list of random
features. In the comments section the author reveals he isn't an iOS user? So
I'd presume isn't an iPhone 5 user.

Breaking down the G+ users' list:

\- "Maps": Yep, the mapping data is basic as it's brand new, specifically the
POI data is seriously lacking. This isn't due to the iPhone 5, requires
iteration via software. There are alternative apps if not but this is an iOS
issue, yes.

\- "scratches": No evidence yet that there's an issue, other than some owners
say that you should be careful with the corners of the black model because the
band is painted. Being careful with your phone or having a bumper or case
fixes this.

\- "camera": I have no idea what this is about? The camera is better, in tests
the camera hasn't been able to crack or scratch because of the new lens-cover.

\- "touchscreen & home button - seems VERY serious": Again, I have no idea
what this means.

\- "WiFi": Was an iOS issue not iPhone 5, fixed and could be fixed by changing
a setting in Settings.app.

\- "antenna": No such antenna issues.

I'm not sure why I've even spent my time discrediting this. Software isn't
perfect, every OS has bugs. Some worse than others:
[http://www.techieinsider.com/news/15225/android-
smartphones-...](http://www.techieinsider.com/news/15225/android-smartphones-
vulnerable/)

------
mdonahoe
No

------
SpikeDad
Is this the STUPIDEST posting on HN ever? It's much more likely that the
answer to my question is YES than the posting.

Anti-Apple postings are reflexively upvoted by dopes.

~~~
mycodebreaks
"Anti-Apple postings are reflexively upvoted by dopes."

What exactly do you mean here? Your opinion doesn't have to hateful or
demeaning.

